# Where to live in Newcastle?



## JoB1970 (Aug 22, 2008)

Hi everyone

First of all I would like to thank those people who have posted the really useful information - what to do before you move, cost of living, etc etc - these posts have been really helpful.

I am moving to NSW, Australia in January and I have been told I may have more luck finding a job in Newcastle rather than Sydney, where I have been looking for rented accommodation etc.

I don't know Newcastle at all although I hear it is really nice to visit. Could anyone please let me know the best areas to live, what the social life is like there, is it really easy to get to Sydney from Newcastle, etc? I am moving on my own although I have family in Sydney.

Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## AntEire (Sep 13, 2008)

First time posting on this forum. Really interesting forum.


I'd also be interested in hearing from people with knowledge on Newcastle because I am moving there at the end of January. I have a job lined up at the University.

Thanks,
Anthony


----------



## JoB1970 (Aug 22, 2008)

Hi Anthony

Interesting to hear your situation. Have you visited Newcastle before? If so, what were your opinions on it?

Jo


----------



## AntEire (Sep 13, 2008)

JoB1970 said:


> Hi Anthony
> 
> Interesting to hear your situation. Have you visited Newcastle before? If so, what were your opinions on it?
> 
> Jo



Sorry Jo - I haven't visited there. Interview was done through tele-conference.


----------



## jabba (Mar 8, 2008)

I read on the internet somewhere that the best thing about Newcastle NSW was the road out!! but my friends sister lives there with her family so it can't be all bad, however my friend (the one mentioned above) lives in Sydney and wouldn't live anywhere else!!
Good Luck with it
Jabba


----------



## JoB1970 (Aug 22, 2008)

jabba said:


> I read on the internet somewhere that the best thing about Newcastle NSW was the road out!!


Hi Jabba

Thanks for that. However, I know that I have heard the same about Melbourne  - only kidding!! I really like Melbourne.

Perhaps Newcastle is Australia's best kept secret? Let's hope...


----------



## xxxxxwombat (Dec 22, 2008)

Can see that this thread has gone cold... but as our family is moving to Newcastle in March 09, just hoping to revive it.

Congrats on the Uni job - you may already be in N'castle now Anteire.

Did you move with your white goods (fridge, freezer and washing machine)?

Also anyone know about moving with our gas cooker - what questions do you ask about gas pressure etc etc. we haven't got a lot of cash and would like to avoid buying a new one in Oz.

thanks Wombo


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi JoB1970:

I can't answer about areas to live, but I think Newcastle is a decent sized city and it does have it's own airport (domestic flights to many places in Australia). Road access is very easy (there is a highway called Sydney-Newcastle freeway, 3 guesses what it connects  ) and only a few hours drive between the cities. I think the living there would be fine as you should have all facilities you find in any regional city.

What does your family in Sydney say about Newcastle?





JoB1970 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> First of all I would like to thank those people who have posted the really useful information - what to do before you move, cost of living, etc etc - these posts have been really helpful.
> 
> ...


----------



## cmabbo (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi, My mother in law still lives in Newcastle after my hubby went to the uni there. It has changed a huge amount for the the better. They have developed a quay side with fantastic restaurants and luxury water front apartments. She lives in Jesmond which from what I understand used to be nice but not so much anymore ...it is more for students as it is close to the uni. Bar beach is nice that is where my hubbys grandfather lived. Anywhere around there is close to the water. It might be worth seeing where the rental is higher as that would generally be a better area.


----------



## AntEire (Sep 13, 2008)

Hey. Still haven't moved - not till the end of January. Not bringing too much with me because i'm heading on my own so i'm going to try find a houseshare rather than my own place so lot different to your situation.


----------



## xxxxxwombat (Dec 22, 2008)

Hey Anteire / JoB
Hope all goes well with the move.
Would love to be going with a box and a couple of suitcases: getting quotes for the whole house contents is very timeconsuming and rather daunting.
Getting excited about going now.
Wombat


----------

